# DD is in timeout



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Every platform is fighting for our attention except for DD. Time to put them in timeout. They'll figure it out when their bottom line tanks.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Every platform is fighting for our attention except for DD. Time to put them in timeout. They'll figure it out when their bottom line tanks.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

They've been on the get effed list for 3 weeks for me. 
It took a friend of mine 11 hrs. to make $150 on DD last Sunday and her acceptance rating got down to 1% lol
Two buck Tony can suck a big one lol


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have barely done any DD offers in three weeks also. I've switched to more time on other apps.

It's a bad time to do DD right now. To get ready for their upcoming IPO they are using the old Lyft and Uber strategy of flooding the market with drivers so the can significantly reduce offers and still find enough ants to take them. Sad, they used to be better than that. It's going to be this way for awhile and their quality of drivers and customer satisfaction will suffer.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

They can make a nice bridge during a short period of inactivity on Uber Eats and Grubhub.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

DD has too much fast food and quick service food on it. The flat tipping model sucks with the exception of mostly Chipolte at lunch time. Their delivery fees are typically significantly higher than UE but their service is fee is about 4 percent lower vs UE in my market. It is extremely rare for me to see a tip above $10 on doordash regardless of order size unless the customer orders directly from the merchant website where it typically prompts for a percentage tip.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> They can make a nice bridge during a short period of inactivity on Uber Eats and Grubhub.


I gotta disagree with you. That bridge of trash offers isn't a bridge I'm willing to cross. I'll stick with the combo I've found works for me. Doordash is making a huge mistake being greedy right now. This will have long lasting effects on drivers and customers. They'll lose the #1 position of market share and from what I'm seeing doing a couple other apps, it's happening right before their greedy eyes lol


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Teksaz said:


> I gotta disagree with you. That bridge of trash offers isn't a bridge I'm willing to cross. I'll stick with the combo I've found works for me. Doordash is making a huge mistake being greedy right now. This will have long lasting effects on drivers and customers. They'll lose the #1 position of market share and from what I'm seeing doing a couple other apps, it's happening right before their greedy eyes lol


Still, $8 for 15 minutes of work is better than driving around looking for pings.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Doordash is making a huge mistake being greedy right now. This will have long lasting effects on drivers and customers. They'll lose the #1 position of market share and from what I'm seeing doing a couple other apps, it's happening right before their greedy eyes


I have to agree with this 100%, at least for my market. I know markets can all be different but in my market this is what I'm seeing.

Over the last 2 years DD offers used to be in the $12-$16 range. Beginning at the end of last year/beginning of this year it's step down to $8 to $12 range of offers. Now, in the last two months the common range of offers is $3 to $8, a far cry from what it was last year. UE went so low with their offers that it was common to see no one take them and UE orders sitting at the restaurant with nobody picking them up. I never thought I would see the day, but now I'm seeing DD orders sitting uncollected. Also now, a lot of DD offers are fast food. DD stupidity has caused a resurgence of UE again but especially GH volume has gone way up.

DD is heading in the direction of becoming another PM. No experienced drivers will take such low offers, and even all but the most desperate ants quickly figure out they lose money on low ball offers.

This is what I'm seeing in my market anyway.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I have to agree with this 100%, at least for my market. I know markets can all be different but in my market this is what I'm seeing.
> 
> Over the last 2 years DD offers used to be in the $12-$16 range. Beginning at the end of last year/beginning of this year it's step down to $8 to $12 range of offers. Now, in the last two months the common range of offers is $3 to $8, a far cry from what it was last year. UE went so low with their offers that it was common to see no one take them and UE orders sitting at the restaurant with nobody picking them up. I never thought I would see the day, but now I'm seeing DD orders sitting uncollected. Also now, a lot of DD offers are fast food. DD stupidity has caused a resurgence of UE again but especially GH volume has gone way up.
> 
> This is what I'm seeing in my market anyway.


The only times I see DoorDash upfront offers for more than $8 in this market is when they're brokered directly through the restaurant or a party other than the restaurant or DoorDash, but fulfilled through DoorDash. About 30% of those direct offers listed at $8 wind up paying more, but I won't go more than about 5 miles (typically) to see whether they're hiding part of a bigger tip. However, if I'm standing in a store, looking at a $60-100 order collecting dust and I get the ping for it, I'll grab it and stretch that 5 mile thing a bit. I think, and we likely agree on this, some of it comes down to intuition. Sometimes intuition lies to us, but we just move on to the next run, lesson maybe learned.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I think, and we likely agree on this, some of it comes down to intuition. Sometimes intuition lies to us, but we just move on to the next run, lesson maybe learned.


Couldn't agree more. I take a risk on DD orders from places that I know from history are higher value orders and better tipping clientele. Doesn't always work out but you have to play the odds.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Couldn't agree more. I take a risk on DD orders from places that I know from history are higher value orders and better tipping clientele. Doesn't always work out but you have to play the odds.


Particularly when it's slow.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I have to agree with this 100%, at least for my market. I know markets can all be different but in my market this is what I'm seeing.
> 
> Over the last 2 years DD offers used to be in the $12-$16 range. Beginning at the end of last year/beginning of this year it's step down to $8 to $12 range of offers. Now, in the last two months the common range of offers is $3 to $8, a far cry from what it was last year. UE went so low with their offers that it was common to see no one take them and UE orders sitting at the restaurant with nobody picking them up. I never thought I would see the day, but now I'm seeing DD orders sitting uncollected. Also now, a lot of DD offers are fast food. DD stupidity has caused a resurgence of UE again but especially GH volume has gone way up.
> 
> ...


Anyone care to share a few suggestions of a short term or long term solution? I was thinking about this the other day I honestly could not come up with any. I was trying to be fair so I guess that's probably why.

Doordash is definitely money hungry like all the other companies but in all fairness my market is flooded with fast food orders of $8-$12. Let's say the customer pays a $5 service fee and if I'm lucky a $2 tip. If Doordash would pay the driver $7-$8 for each delivery they would break even or lose a few pennies. There are many orders the customer doesn't even tip and they only would collect the $5 service/delivery fee. How can you pay the driver $7-$8 for the order?

In a perfect world they would not accept low ball, no tip orders from cheap customers but the reality is they would be sued for discrimination. Do you cancel all contracts with fast food restaurants and let the competition steal your customers? Do you eat the lost day in and day out? Do you post the $3 offer and wait for a sucker to take it? What is a fair solution to the driver?

*** I should of been more clear. Not sure what the minimum order amount is but I get a lot of burger combo orders barely $10 and customer may only leave a $1 tip.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Still, $8 for 15 minutes of work is better than driving around looking for pings.


Make more than that with shorter driving time by doing UE.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> Make more than that with shorter driving time by doing UE.


Yes, I get that. What I'm saying is that it's decent when Uber Eats isn't pinging me with anything.


----------

